# Abdominal pain, 28 weeks, what the heck is this?



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

My first pregnancy was so easy and almost entirely problem free. This is pregnancy #2 and so far it's been okay, but I woke up last night with a sharp persistent pain on my lower right side. This morning, we went out for a walk and I spent the whole time feeling my belly, which feels tight (not like I'm having contractions, just constantly tight) and still hurts on the lower right side. It hurts when I move around but if I just sit still I don't feel it. Also very sensitive to external pressure (like when DS comes up to me and leans on my belly in any way - ouch!)
I keep thinking of a friend's comment a while ago that her baby was transverse for part of her pregnancy and it was painful. Anyone have experience with a transverse baby or any other persistent pain like what I'm describing? I'm assuming there aren't any major problems here, just something about the way the baby is lying seems the most obvious. Any thoughts what might be causing this?

Thanks!









(I have tried looking in the pregnancy books I have with no luck, and also on the www but only find things like "get thee to a hospital right away as it might be XYZ" ... bah, humbug!)


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

I knew a mama who found out she had a hernia in her groin while pregnant for the first time. Eventually the baby grew and got so heavy that she would have this pressure and pain, much like you're describing. There wasn't much that could be done while she was pregnant. She just stayed off her feet as much as possible. I lost touch with her after her first, but I know she did delivery vaginally and went on to have a second baby as well.

I also have a hernia most likely due to DS2's cesarean (had a vaginal birth with DS1). It's just below my navel and doesn't cause me any pain. However, I was told that if it was in my groin I would probably experience some uncomfortableness.

Anyway, I'm not saying that's what it is. But you might want to discuss it with your care provider just to make sure. It's probably something far more simple, but I don't have experience with those things. Only hernias. Lucky me









And no matter what it is, I hope the discomfort goes soon!


----------



## time4another (Mar 28, 2005)

This one has been transverse for like...ever. I've had much more frequent and painful round ligament stretching than my other 2 pregnancies. Conversly I've noticed much less frequent braxton hicks contractions this pregnancy as well...

Heather


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, I've wondered about it maybe being round ligament pain too. I had some of that with DS but it was sudden and sharp and always short lived, usually associated with something like getting up out of bed. I just got up from a nap and trying to get the baby to shift positions - I am terrible at trying to tell how the baby is lying - but whatever it did, it still hurts just like it did before. Ah, well, tomorrow's a new day.

-lizabird


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Well it could be a variety of things. If it keeps hurting, see your physician immediately..it could be something serious. I had pains (on and off) during pregnancy and it turn out to be placenta abruption in addition to uterine rupture (what I lost my daughter to). It could be your abdomen growing, or what not..Just be safe and if something doesn't feel right, it doesn't hurt to call ur doc!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

my baby turned transverse this past week and I have been having some abdominal pain on my lower right side now. I saw my dr and he said its most likely the baby pushing on a nerve or something that is causing me pain.


----------



## BoSoxMama (Feb 27, 2005)

I had similar pain around the same time and it ended up being a UTI. I had no other symptoms what so ever. I hope what ever it is, feels better soon!


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Does changing position help? I've had a lot of round ligament pain, and sometimes I have to lean forward (like I'm semi-curled up) in order to get relief. Then later on I will be able to stand or sit straight again without pain. If you can change position (not necessarily the same way I have to) and the pain is lessened, then it's probably round ligament pain. If changing position does not help, you might want to call your midwife (or doctor).


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Update: Still hurt today like yesterday, but maybe not *quite* as much. So I called my midwife to see if she had any ideas. I ended up going to the birth center just so they could look at me since I guess my description of what I was feeling was general enough that it could have been lots of things.

Basically, she thinks it's probably a combination of the way the baby is lying (down really low squished on my right side, probably putting lots of pressure on places inside me that aren't used to being squished all the time), maybe a pulled muscle, but generally something like that. She suggested some of the pelvic tilt type exercises (which I've been trying but the baby doesn't seem to want to move at all!) or getting a maternity belt to help hold it up a little and relieve some of the pressure. It's true that if I walk around pulling up on my belly I don't feel the pain while I'm walking, just the fact that it's uncomfortable to put pressure on my belly like that









Oh, ds is coming to help me type. See ya,

lizabird


----------



## shell024 (May 21, 2005)

I was going to suggest some pelvic tilt exercises. I experienced the same thing during my first pg. Ds was transverse a lot too, up until pushing in labor! Doing T-Tapp exercises did wonders for ligament pain too.


----------



## appifanie (Jul 11, 2006)

i too have been having strange low pains for the last few days. they aren't in the same place as my normal round ligament pains though so i'm going to see my doc today. the baby is transverse though, and changing position helps, but never for very long.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Another update: today is indeed a new day, and I feel back to normal (yippie!) I guess something about all those pelvic tilts must have done the trick. I think it was a combination of baby lying really low and squashed in my lower right side, as well as a lot of BH contractions keeping my belly really tight, but I woke up this morning and feel pretty good again.


----------

